# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Segwii, self balancing robot, Ara Kourchians

## Airicist

Website - segwii.com

youtube.com/Segwii

----------


## Airicist

Segwii demo

Uploaded on Jan 18, 2009




> Here is a demo of the Segwii balancing on it's own without any assistance. Please note that this is without Wiimote control.

----------

